# Beenybox - Disappointed



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

We have just had our Beenybox fitted at Camborne, arrived back on site at Hayle and gave it a good once over. I must say I'm a little disappointed with the fit, far from being snug I have a good quarter inch gap between the top of the drawer and the bodywork which seems a little excessive, the problem with these boxes are that they are bespoke which makes it tricky to compare like for like... I will get back to Beenybox tomorrow but would like to know what the general fit is on other vans?

There are a few other issues as well but I hope that these will be easily sorted out - Overall though, feeling deflated.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I had one on our previous van, it was fitted by Autosleepers who are an official outlet for fitting beeny boxes, it let so much water in it was virtually unuseable :evil: . 
See this post and make your own opinion....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-66612.html#66612

In fairness to Beeny Boxes, they did offer to sort it out themselves if I could visit their premises (Autosleepers solution to the problem was to drill holes in the base to let the water out :evil but we sold the van on soon after.
Don't think I'd have another if I ever needed one.

Pete


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

My van is fitted with two B/Boxes. Factory fitted at A/S in 2002.

We have never had water ingress in either of them, they are a fantastic storage facility.

Mark


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I have 3 fitted and the are perfect, very professional looking and snug fitting. I class them as watertight, would not put sensitive electronics in them but given the conditions they have seen I have had next to no ingress. 

I am sure Paul will sort it out, he is a very good engineer from what I seen that does not sound like the quality of work he turns out. There are certainly loads of pics on their website of previous work on vans similar to yours and they look good.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

dumass would like to know what a beenybox is.

Thanks in anticipation
Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> dumass would like to know what a beenybox is.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation
> Dave p


http://www.beenybox.co.uk/

For you :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Never heard of them would love a couple of those but this post is putting me off a little.

Karl


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

gromett said:


> Never heard of them would love a couple of those but this post is putting me off a little.
> 
> Karl


Don't be ours has never leaked and I carry so much in them.
The yellow blocks and Ground Sheet and polishes and 2 collapsible chairs.
Vegetables they are very handy.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

locovan said:


> Don't be ours has never leaked and I carry so much in them.
> The yellow blocks and Ground Sheet and polishes and 2 collapsible chairs.
> Vegetables they are very handy.


I thought they were storage drawers under yer van, now you're telling me they're an allotment 8O  :lol:

SDA


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be ours has never leaked and I carry so much in them.
> ...


Wow its to early in the morning, I couldnt see the joke but its the veg bit isnt it.
Right in my Beeny Box I store my Veg to keep them cool as well all my other bits----there is that sounding better :lol: :lol: :lol:

Err my Beeny Box's are great for storing things :lol: :lol: :lol:

Also they are a very snug fit with no gaps and they do not allow water to get in 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Mavis, it is early yet for me too, but.

1, why do you keep your "bits" in there?

2, wouldn't it be healthier to let the water out?

Glad they're a snug fit though, and those gaps would make em a bit draughty 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry Mavis, it is early yet for me too, but.
> 
> 1, why do you keep your "bits" in there?
> 
> ...


You are really confusing me :lol: :lol: Im talking about these
Welcome to the BeenyBox web site.
If you own a coachbuilt motor caravan and need extra storage space then this is the site for you.

The BeenyBox storage system is an innovative, new creation established in 1994 to solve storage problems. For motor caravans, BeenyBox is a unique underfloor storage sliding locker system, designed, constructed and installed by experienced engineers.

The BeenyBox can be retro fitted to approximately 95% of coachbuilt motor caravans. View the other pages in this site for more information, or for any enquiries fill in our enquiry form, we will be pleased to answer your questions or queries. Feel free to email us at [email protected].

From a set of golf clubs to a generator, if you do not have the space a BeenyBox


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whoosh spings to mind Mavis, unless you had a very sheltered upbringing.

Kev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Whoosh spings to mind Mavis, unless you had a very sheltered upbringing.
> 
> Kev.


Iv had another coffee now Im awake :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Cheeky


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I managed to get a look at the Bolero on a pitch next to ours and his looked brilliant with a real quality finish - I did notice that the drawer fronts however were finished with a very thin piece of skirt material whereas mine had to be finished with a 1" thick piece of side wall (Compass 115) due to the different construction of the vans

The Bolero had a sort of rubberised surround and absolutely no gap where mine has a hard plastic surround with a good 10mm gap at the top (which lets in tons of water 8O ) More dissapointing still is the vertical cuts either side of the drawer aren't even. Not good to look at. Looks like I will need to dismantle the front and try to relocate it

The chap that fitted it said that he had run out of polypipe to relocate the water tank drain and kind of tiewrapped it out of the way which was kind of OK but have just discovered I can't source just a one metre length of 15mm polypipe... They all come in 20+ metre lengths. :roll: 

I haven't managed to get back to Beenybox and since they are once again 250 miles away I don't suppose it will make much difference if I did - Just a little bit miffed that I don't feel as though I got much value for money and will end up spending a whole day trying to sort it all out.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

peejay said:


> (Autosleepers solution to the problem was to drill holes in the base to let the water out :evil
> 
> Pete


Haha, the 'it'll do but No Special Effort' thought process of the British engineer. Need to defend our shores? Fine, design and build the finest flying machines since the dawn of aviation in the form of the Spitfire, Hurricane and Lancaster. Freedom preserved, war won, back to building crap!

I don't know what a Beeny Box is but I assume it was designed by the same engineer who designed the 1970s Austin Allegro which also unintentionally held water in the boot. The British Leyland answer to this problem? Send templates to all owners, to be placed in a certain position with 'Drill Here' marked for drilling here thus allowing water release! Incredible.

The *good thing *to come out of this credit crunch is that much engineering and manufacturing will return to GB, which is also a *bad thing* to come out of this credit crunch!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Autoquest said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I managed to get a look at the Bolero on a pitch next to ours and his looked brilliant with a real quality finish - I did notice that the drawer fronts however were finished with a very thin piece of skirt material whereas mine had to be finished with a 1" thick piece of side wall (Compass 115) due to the different construction of the vans
> 
> The Bolero had a sort of rubberised surround and absolutely no gap where mine has a hard plastic surround with a good 10mm gap at the top (which lets in tons of water 8O ) More dissapointing still is the vertical cuts either side of the drawer aren't even. Not good to look at. Looks like I will need to dismantle the front and try to relocate it
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you are looking for 15mm plastic plumbing pipe, and plumbers merchant will supply a 3metre length. If you are in Scotland, I have some odd bits in my garage!

David


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Beeny Boxes*

Hi we had 2 boxes of different sizes fitted to our Eldiss 140 Autoquest at the end of last year. One either side of the vehicle. Ours do not let in water, and we wouldn't be without them. We put our levelling ramps, wash brush, polish and grip track in the largest box. The other one accommodates our electric leads and a few odds and ends. We were well pleased with them, even though they were a might expensive.

Sorry to hear that you are disappointed. I'm sure a telephone call to Cambourne will get them trying their best to help you.


----------

